# Is Obama creating a civil war in America?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, for you none FOX watching crop circle experts does this get your attention? I thought maybe a Hollywood figure would strike a chord. I bring this to you in the hopes you can remove it from your radical file and put it in your possibilities collection.  Come on, you can do it. I know it hurts, I feel your pain. 

:stirpot: A guy has to have some fun in the morning while the caffeine kicks in. 



> Voight: Is Obama creating a civil war in America?
> 
> By Jennifer Harper INSIDE THE BELTWAY (Contact)
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, to some degree he is. next, after forcing government run HC down our throats, protesters will be labeled as radicals and guns will be confiscated in the name of protecting the public.....that would be the final and lasting mistake of the Obama era, lasting less than a full term..can you say impeachment?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

It seems that the super libs think they are in the majority in the country. The way they act and refuse to acknowledge the opposition to their legislation, let alone their agenda it just doesn't seem like they care. As long as the media continues to turn on them the better it will get.

I don't understand how Obama, his staff, and like minded politicians can not see where they are going. We have went from one extreme to another, only these clowns are going down faster than their predecessors. The Obama admin is snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.

It is very clear that we need less federal gov't. The tenth amendment needs to be explained to the Obama admin and his cronies in congress. There are a few other amendments that might need clarifying to these pricks too.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

I was a twenty something during the Johnson and Nixon years. At that time the country was extremely divided. However, with all the divisiveness, there was never a feeling that the country was coming apart at the seams.

Obama's approach epitomizes a democracy failing in favor of a socialistic nanny state. Who wants to live under those conditions? The question really is; who will back down first before there is a civil war?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

if Obama doesn't "change", he will go down as the most divisive president in history, not something to be proud of as the fist black president!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Rev Manning has an interesting view on this issue for all the Oboma lovers
Click on the video:
http://la-gun.com/manning/


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

API said:


> I was a twenty something during the Johnson and Nixon years. At that time the country was extremely divided. However, with all the divisiveness, there was never a feeling that the country was coming apart at the seams.
> 
> Obama's approach epitomizes a democracy failing in favor of a socialistic nanny state. Who wants to live under those conditions? The question really is; who will back down first before there is a civil war?


i can't remember which country it was, several months ago, that predicted the US would eventually split into 3 or 4 seperate republics. whomever it was that made the prediction obviously held some pretty damn good insight into what was about to transpire in this country, the mother of all fights between wacko liberals and conservative Americans.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> ...i can't remember which country it was, several months ago, that predicted the US would eventually split into 3 or 4 seperate republics. whomever it was that made the prediction obviously held some pretty damn good insight into what was about to transpire in this country, the mother of all fights between wacko liberals and conservative Americans.


A Russian professor made this prediction in Dec, 2008. http://www.clevelandleader.com/node/8366 The collapse is expected during 2010. Here's an image of his prediction for 6 separate republics:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that's it, thanks API....perfect that California would go to China, Pelosi would be great to have in the Chinese government! :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I don't understand how Obama, his staff, and like minded politicians can not see where they are going. We have went from one extreme to another, only these clowns are going down faster than their predecessors. The Obama admin is snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


That's easy TK, God complex. In their mind they are on the chosen path.

Hell, Pelosi even admitted it, see quote in my sig line.

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> > I don't understand how Obama, his staff, and like minded politicians can not see where they are going. We have went from one extreme to another, only these clowns are going down faster than their predecessors. The Obama admin is snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> 
> That's easy TK, God complex. In their mind they are on the chosen path.
> ...


she is delusional.........


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I agree that we are nearing a time of revolution... there has been a quiet revolution occurring as the class divisions in this nation became further seperated... and yet new social classes were being created across suburban America while others slowly poised themselves to be destroyed or severly depleted.

What lies on the horizon is a correction in the social classes that has no occurred since the Great Depression. That is, a mass exodus of the upper-middle class & middle class Americans to become the working poor. As managerial and skilled worker jobs are cut with little potential opportunity for the creation of similar positions all of these individuals will have two potential options... re-training into high demand vocations or lower-earning potential jobs.

Re-training takes time which potentially creates a cashflow problem for those individuals who have a high debt-equity position plus there is significantly less available financial assistance available. (see footnote 1). So, if you have enough savings to bridge the gap and you can cut enough corners to make it last you could emerge in a new high-demand vocation.

Taking a lower-earning position only works if an individual can afford to live off a lower income and still meet their current liabilities. It's pretty simple...

Now throw in the massive tax increase that we are going to see within the next 2 years and ... walla... you have the working poor.

Middle class citizens tend to want to be self-reliant unlike the upper-class with it's unearned wealth and the lower-class with it's dependancy on society...

So I ask you, with the decisions that we see this administration making (Universal Healthcare, Government Ownership of the Financial Industry, Government Ownership of the Auto Industry... ) could you not draw the conclusion that their focus on the middle-class has been solely to control it? or make it dependent on society (Big Government).

I am no hardline reublican, but I am fiscally conservative... and feel that government is meant to protect the people... but we are literally tearing up several basic parts of our constitution that are in place to put limits upon the federal government to ensure that basic rights remain unchanged to uphold our liberties as citizens.

Moderation needs to be taken, especially when in crisis as our emotional right brain knee jerk precedes our analytical left brain debate & reasoning(like reading a bill before voting on it).

We have a hard path ahead of us as Americans ... one which will shake our nation to it's core on determining how we view our state & individual rights.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> ...perfect that California would go to China, Pelosi would be great to have in the Chinese government! :lol:


Nancy Pelosi? Isn't she the genius energy expert who famously said...


> _"I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels. Natural gas is cheap, abundant and clean compared to fossil fuels." _


 http://www.laughingbananas.com/labels/Nancy Pelosi.html


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> > I don't understand how Obama, his staff, and like minded politicians can not see where they are going. We have went from one extreme to another, only these clowns are going down faster than their predecessors. The Obama admin is snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> 
> That's easy TK, God complex. In their mind they are on the chosen path.
> ...


 

I believe that was the case in the first few months of the O's administration. I would have thought that by now some staffer or adviser would have pointed out that the rates are parachuting and the public is getting restless fast.

The part I still don't get is love or hate obama he is a smart guy and he has to be seeing that even the media and his own party are turning on him and he will soon be joining george w in a not very prestigious class of leaders in american history. Even Kent Conrad today said that the costs of the healthcare package have to be less than what they are projected at now. The dems enjoyed the press they were getting a few months ago, I would think they would be alarmed at the rapid fall from grace.

China would not put up with pelosi's garbage and two faced double standard bs for very long. :sniper:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

API said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > ...i can't remember which country it was, several months ago, that predicted the US would eventually split into 3 or 4 seperate republics. whomever it was that made the prediction obviously held some pretty damn good insight into what was about to transpire in this country, the mother of all fights between wacko liberals and conservative Americans.
> ...


We get NoDak! Woot! But darn not sure how I feel about those 'Mericans coming up to our land, taking our jobs and using our free health care. 

Anyhow people all worried about "Revolution"? The US is a "Democracy" isn't it? Just vote the beggers out. If they get re-elected then the people have spoken. Suck it up and campaign better for the other guy next time.

Sounds like Jon lost faith in his political system. If it takes just one guy "the Obama-antichrist" to shake that faith then I doubt he had much faith in the system to begin with.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Rich states like California and New York? I think hes been hit'in the Vodka a little too much!!!

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Bowstring said:


> Rich states like California and New York?


Don't know about NY, but trust me, CA is a beautiful place with plenty of hand outs, whispering bushes, full prisons, and a mega budget deficit.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> The part I still don't get is love or hate obama he is a smart guy and he has to be seeing that even the media and his own party are turning on him and he will soon be joining george w in a not very prestigious class of leaders in american history.





TK33 said:


> The part I still don't get is love or hate obama he is a smart guy and he has to be seeing that even the media and his own party are turning on him and he will soon be joining george w in a not very prestigious class of leaders in american history.


6-8 months ago I would have agreed with you, that is, Obama being a smart guy.

Now, I really dont. I think the democratic party has done an excellent job however of cultivating his image as "smart", not to mention "young", "hip", "trendy", etc etc etc .

Its like Bush being called "evil". I personally think Bush is a very decent man, who only had the best of intentions, however, I also think he may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, which made him an easy target for manipulation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Enough said right?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > The part I still don't get is love or hate obama he is a smart guy and he has to be seeing that even the media and his own party are turning on him and he will soon be joining george w in a not very prestigious class of leaders in american history.
> ...


It will be interesting to see how hard and fast Obama falls. He is not catching on to the whole centristic idea that a good president has to be and he will need to be to have any success.

I don't think Bush was evil, I think he tried to be a good guy but deep down he was greedy like everyone else in DC. I also think he was smarter than he led on, he was a successful businessman in both the energy and baseball worlds before politics. I have relatives in Texas and they loved him as governor, he was such a disapointement as president. Much like Obama there are others pulling a lot of the strings.


----------

